# Breeding swordtails



## bchbum16 (Jun 21, 2011)

Quick question. I have been breeding swords for the past 6 months or so, i haven't had a lot of babies, only a few per spawn, but so far i have only had females... Is this normal? I know that species don't need as many males as females is this the reason?
Thanks!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Did you do anything to protect the babies? Oftentimes, the parents, or other fish in the tank will eat the babies if they are not separated. It can be a tricky process though, considering you almost have to watch the female drop the babies to separate her, if she is prone to eating them.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

I haven't kept swords but I have kept other livebearers. I had mollies that didn't sex out for 6 months, so it could be that the juvies are still too young to show gonopodium.


----------



## bchbum16 (Jun 21, 2011)

ok... often i'm not there when they drop so i only see the babies that have survived. I'll have to come up with something i guess to have more survive.


----------

